# pdf file can be resized?



## shatrughna (Aug 13, 2008)

Heyy
i have come across a problem of resizing the scanned files which are in pdf format.
i need to send some scanned documents in .pdf format thru mail and i want to resize them to ease the attaching.
can anyone pl guide me how to do it?
is there any application or software available?
thanks in advance.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

you can try winzip, or if you have XP, it's got a built-in zipping function.


----------



## thing (Nov 2, 2006)

By resizing do you mean data size or image size?
The best way to edit a pdf is to use Pitstop. Pdf's are basically Illustrator files if that helps. 
Why someone would supply you scans as pdf's is beyond me (maybe jpeg or tif would have been the better option).
Without seeing the files myself it's a bit hard to answer your question, but without Pitstop or Adobe CS I don't think you'll be able to edit them.

What valis said is true, however most pdf's are compressed anyway so I doubt you'll save much data. If the files are huge maybe send them via ftp or use yousendit.


----------



## bobelinho (Apr 14, 2010)

Try this tool http://www.wikihow.com/Resize-And/or-Scale-Pdf-Files


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

shatrughna said:


> .. I need to send some scanned documents in .pdf format thru mail and i want to resize them to ease the attaching.


Where did the scanned files come from .. And would a different format besides a PDF work to send them ??
*
Anything* you can print ... Can be printed in a pdf format using PDFCreator ... 
This may not result in the smallest file size .. But it may be smaller (easier) than scanning to a pdf.


----------



## thing (Nov 2, 2006)

bobelinho's link looks interesting. Might be worth a try!


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Since you scanned them, I would resize them using a image resizer and then send them to a PDF file making program.
Or rescan them using a smaller resolution.


----------



## hassanrok (Apr 14, 2010)

Neevia PDFresize/scale is a cost effective application that allows you to instantly resize/scale PDF files. Not only you can resize to any paper size that is defined in Windows but you can define your own page size and scale the content to properly match with the new dimensions. It also comes with a PDF encryption module in case you would like to secure your files while they get resized/scaled.
 Ford Motorhome Parts


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

hassanrok said:


> Neevia PDFresize/scale is a cost effective application that allows you to instantly resize/scale PDF files. Not only you can resize to any paper size that is defined in Windows but you can define your own page size and scale the content to properly match with the new dimensions. It also comes with a PDF encryption module in case you would like to secure your files while they get resized/scaled.
> Ford Motorhome Parts


For $99 .. I'd get Adobe Photoshop Elements for less .. which can resize the pdf paper .. And a whole lot more usefull stuff.
So What's the Ford Motorhome catalog .. Spam ??


----------



## shatrughna (Aug 13, 2008)

Actually the documents which i am scanning are a set of different documents and my logic behind saving it as a pdf file is that,i can store one set under a single file name.if i scan it as a jpeg or tiff i again need to incorporate them in a single pdf.
at present i am using winrar to resize the file but it is not much helpful as it doesnt resize the file by considerable amount.
that is why i need to resize them.
so from the replies above i find that i have two options
1. scan the documents as jpeg or tiff-->resize the images-->print as pdf.
2. scan as pdf-->resize using adobe cs which i havent tried yet.is there a built-in future for it?
3. resize pdf using neevia pdf-->tried but didnt help me reduce the size.dont know why.

thanks all for responses.
pl help resolve above things in red...


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

If you install CutePDF a new virtual PDF printer will appear in your list of installed printers. Once this new PDF printer is installed you can use it to re-create the existing PDF. I have scanned documents for my mother on many occasions using her HP All-in-One printer/scanner and the resulting PDF files are always huge. All I have ever had to do is opent these existing PDF's then click *FILE >> PRINT* and select the newly installed "Cute PDF" printer and let the program create a brand new PDF which is significantly smaller than the original.

Rollin


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

shatrughna said:


> Actually the documents which I am scanning are a set of different documents


It would help to see a typical document ... I'm guessing these are paper docs .. And not files in your computer.
Paper docs will need to be scanned .. doc files in your computer will not.

Much will depend on the content in the doc .. and the quality (resolution) you need it saved as.
Now that you've mentioned that you have Adobe CS … Many things are possible.
I'm thinking the scans are too big to attach here .. I'll PM you my Email address ..
If you don't mind ... Email me a typical doc or two.

Otherwise .. I'd open the scan in CS … Clean up the image .. maybe crop it ..
Maybe convert it to Black n White ..
Set the image size and dpi to something like 72 ... and tell adobe to save it as a pdf .. 
You'll have a couple of pdf options when you do this.
I'd also try saving the CS image as a gif format.

It might be desirable to save these scans as a Gif Image .. Organized in folders.
PDFSam can be used to combine many separate pdfs into one pdf


----------



## shatrughna (Aug 13, 2008)

Heyyy you are right.i forgot to clarify that the documents which are to be scanned are not other than the paper documents which i need to combine in a single file and send them over the mail.
but due to their large file size and my (unfortunate!!) slower internet connections,i am quite troubled attaching them to my mails.and hence i am in need to reduce its size.
I have sent a typical file kind of which i need to send daily.
I have not tried till,reducing the resolution,cropping etc.All these i need to try.
As you would find from the sample file that i have sent to you,there are multiple pages under one file name.
So when i start scanning one bunch of documents,i keep on inserting in the scanner and at last when i have to save the complete set,i save it as a pdf.If i save it as jpeg,i need to save it separately and then resize them and then print it thru pdf.
So this is the whole set of steps i require to follow.
I also need to try the application suggested by you.
thanks...


----------



## shatrughna (Aug 13, 2008)

Rollin_Again said:


> If you install CutePDF a new virtual PDF printer will appear in your list of installed printers. Once this new PDF printer is installed you can use it to re-create the existing PDF. I have scanned documents for my mother on many occasions using her HP All-in-One printer/scanner and the resulting PDF files are always huge. All I have ever had to do is opent these existing PDF's then click *FILE >> PRINT* and select the newly installed "Cute PDF" printer and let the program create a brand new PDF which is significantly smaller than the original.
> 
> Rollin


heyy i downloaded and installed CutePDF,but surprisingly when i did as you said,i mean,i opened one of my scanned documents and printed it again with CutePDF,its size increased!!i dont know why this happened but can you pl tell me is there any setting required before printing i mean like dpi or quality?
What has went wrong??!!
thanks.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

A 7 page pdf file at 546KB isn't bad .. I'm surprised you got it this small working from a scanned image.
After processing page 1 in CS .. I could only get it down to 78KB ... (78 X 7 = 546)

Straighten the scan .. cropped to just the doc ... converted to gray scale .. 
saved as the smallest PDF file size and without CS editing features.

Try cropping the scan to just the document ... And scanning in Black n White only.
I don't think you're going to get much smaller.


----------



## thing (Nov 2, 2006)

You have Adobe CS??????


----------



## shatrughna (Aug 13, 2008)

Noyb said:


> A 7 page pdf file at 546KB isn't bad .. I'm surprised you got it this small working from a scanned image.
> After processing page 1 in CS .. I could only get it down to 78KB ... (78 X 7 = 546)
> 
> Straighten the scan .. cropped to just the doc ... converted to gray scale ..
> ...


Heyyy thanks for your help.but as suggested by you i tried reducing the dpi to 75 and scan the file in black and white and was able to reduce the file size and scan time both.but the problem which i got was the quality of the scanned file which was not as great as it was with 150 dpi,as obvious.
but yet i am to try the adobe cs thing.
thanks again.


----------



## thing (Nov 2, 2006)

You cannot acheive image quality without data, there has to be a compromise. 

It's like when ppl send me a 72dpi file to print an A1 size poster. I tell them they really should have 300dpi image (at print size) for the best result. So they resend the same file at 300dpi, but they don't understand that upping the resolution by a click of a button in photoshop does not actually up the res of the image. Well it does, but the printable size reduces by the same factor.

You need to do some tests, scan & print documents at different res size and come up with a happy medium. Once your happy gather all the images into one folder, name or number them and zip it (or you can go down the pdf path if you want to).

There is no getting around printable quality and data size. A low resolution image at output size (print size) is exactly that. What you view on your computer monitor at 72dpi maybe very nice, but when you print that image at A4 on paper it may only look good at the size of a postage stamp.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I think He's as low as he can go and have any resolution in the pdf.

Does that Thing want a new Avatar ??














CS2 psd attached .. Turn on your animation window .. I'm done editing


----------



## shatrughna (Aug 13, 2008)

Noyb said:


> I think He's as low as he can go and have any resolution in the pdf.
> 
> Does that Thing want a new Avatar ??
> View attachment 168839
> ...


???not clear.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

For a scanned Image .. I think your pdf is about as low as it'll go .. at about 78KB per page
If you can get it lower, the quality of the pdf will be pretty bad.
It's beginning to show signs of deterioration at 78kb per page ...


----------



## shatrughna (Aug 13, 2008)

Noyb said:


> For a scanned Image .. I think your pdf is about as low as it'll go .. at about 78KB per page
> If you can get it lower, the quality of the pdf will be pretty bad.
> It's beginning to show signs of deterioration at 78kb per page ...


ya i got it.
even i tried playing between the file size and the quality ending at the conclusion that if i need better quality i need to compromise the size and vice versa.
the rest i can try with adobe cs.
thanksss for your support!!!


----------



## whitekingle (Mar 18, 2010)

Some files are difficult to be zipped. If it can be zipped, there are so many compressed software, you can try one by one.


----------



## shatrughna (Aug 13, 2008)

whitekingle said:


> Some files are difficult to be zipped. If it can be zipped, there are so many compressed software, you can try one by one.


actually i hav tried both-winzip and winrar but with both of them i have not got much success.
it definitely reduces the file size but not to much extent.
do you have any other application which can considerably reduce the file size?

thanks.


----------



## thing (Nov 2, 2006)

Your pdf's are already compressed that's why your not getting much more out of them.


----------

